# New to the forum and horse ownership!



## Madamefifi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi, everyone, I'm Madamefifi from Virginia and my husband and I just bought a small farm that to our surprise came with 2 horses! To make a long story short, we have decided to keep them but DH has zero horse experience and I last sat on a horse when I was about 13 so it is a challenge. I am sure I will have lots of newbie questions, some of which may seem silly, but please bear with me and help us give the best possible care to these two lovely beasts! 

The horses are Sir Atticus (chestnut stallion) and Hawk (gelded dark bay). We don't know much more about them than that! The previous owner has been very uncommunicative but I am trying to get more info from him. They are friendly and have obviously been handled. Atticus is a nipper and I have already searched the threads for ways to curtail this behavior--a little smack on the nose was quite effective this morning but I felt terrible about it afterwards, I want him to trust me but his playful nips are unpleasant and I won't tolerate them. We plan to have him gelded this fall. 

Anyway, TIA for your help!


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Just going to say good luck, and while I'm not an expert I've had lots of experience with horses and do my research, so if you have any questions I'd be more than happy if you pmd me. 
Btw, pictures are a must! Haha


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

welcome to the forum and farm/horse ownership!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, and horse ownership! Don't feel bad about curtailing habits as they can become a safety issue - I'm a pretty soft handler, but that quickly changes when/if the need arises


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome! YOu certainly have your hands full now! Don't feel bad about disciplining a bad habit. Biting is a very bad habit, very bad. Being a Stallion might have some to do with that, but correct expectations of behavior and consistent enforcement will have more.

I sincerely hope you can find someone who will help you learn what you need to know to both stay safe and to start enjoying these horses. It's not as simple as one would think. Not like getting a cat or a pair of dogs.

Don't be shy to ask any question and keep an open mind regarding the varied advice you might recieve. AND, again, welcome to our forum and to horse ownership.


----------



## Madamefifi (Sep 15, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Not like getting a cat or a pair of dogs.


lol, I certainly hope not! We have eleven cats and they are a feckless, silly bunch.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Don't be worried about giving a little smack on the nose. Remember in the wild horses kick and bite each other to determine their place in the "pecking order". By giving a smack on the nose you are telling him that you are the dominate one in this herd, not him.

On that note I would suggest that you have a vet out to give them a look over and help you come up with a feeding routine that works best for them. I also suggest getting the stallion gelded as it will help with the attitude problem and prevent a jump over the fence and wander over to a neighbours farm and visiting with a herd of mares 

Welcome to the forum and feel free to ask as many questions as you wish! And welcome to horse ownership!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum 

Now the first thing I'd be doing is gelding that stallion ASAP! Stallions have no place with novice horse owners


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

I also think it would be a good idea to have the stallion gelded. And a big Welcome to the forum!


----------

